# Finished MDF box to JL specs for 12w6v1



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Built it out of 3/4" MDF.....24" wide x 14" high x 16" deep, with slot port. Damn the thing is heavy. 2 cubic feet too!

Probably cost me about $35-40 in parts to make it....pretty cheap considering.

Sound is hella louder in low bass.....now I think I need to upgrade to a better quality amp from the POS profile california I have.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

is that 2cf before or after displacement?
what's it tuned to?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I'm not sure what it's tuned to. whatever the box is on the manual, the ported one  it's 2 cubic feet after displacement I believe.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

got any pics?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

it ain't pretty LOL


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

as long as it's solid and there are no leaks
the important thing is, does it sound good?

btw - my box is pretty ugly too, don't worry about it


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

it sounds hella better. I thing the problem now is the lack of tight parts back there (lotsa rattles) and a crappy amp.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Yeah, it took a LOT of deadening to clear up the rattles in my car, and I still haven't killed them all. I have a small rattle in each door near the mirror, my rear view mirror, sunglass holder, and the rear passenger side "oh shit" handle are my only rattles now. Still annoying though. If you deaden the trunk lid and the rear deck I'm sure you'll find most of the rattles will disappear.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

chimmike said:


> Built it out of 3/4" MDF.....24" wide x 14" high x 16" deep, with slot port. Damn the thing is heavy. 2 cubic feet too!
> 
> Probably cost me about $35-40 in parts to make it....pretty cheap considering.
> 
> Sound is hella louder in low bass.....now I think I need to upgrade to a better quality amp from the POS profile california I have.


Are those internal or external measurements? 

Looks like 3.1 cubic feet to me.....

14 x 24 x 16 / 1728 = 3.1


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

wes said:


> Are those internal or external measurements?
> 
> Looks like 3.1 cubic feet to me.....
> 
> 14 x 24 x 16 / 1728 = 3.1



port displacement takes up a LOT of room

Going by external measurements my box appears to be a 2.2cf, but it's actually 1.5 with a 56" port inside.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

sr20dem0n said:


> port displacement takes up a LOT of room
> 
> Going by external measurements my box appears to be a 2.2cf, but it's actually 1.5 with a 56" port inside.


This is true. His post says a slot so I am assuming it is made of MDF and simply changes the wall of one side into a port.... 

Are you using a tubular port?


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

wes said:


> This is true. His post says a slot so I am assuming it is made of MDF and simply changes the wall of one side into a port....
> 
> Are you using a tubular port?



nope, slot


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

sr20dem0n said:


> nope, slot
> 
> 
> > Holy port batman. tuned to 26hz huh? What sub do you have in there?


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

elemental designs e12a

low tuning with a lot of port area takes a looooooong port, kinda sucks that the box is so big, but it's worth it


----------

